
Inbox feel too quiet? Hidden consequences for temporary breaking your email - shazow
https://hellowebbooks.com/news/does-your-inbox-feel-too-quiet-hidden-consequences-temporarily-breaking-your-email/?
======
Nextgrid
The world would be better without these nasty abstraction layers over email -
outbound transactional email is really not that difficult to do yourself.

Spam letters is another thing and there are limits and restrictions you need
to be aware of, but that that point, maybe you should ask yourself whether
what you are doing is right if you're reaching those limits?

